# For Sale : Set of Spinning Batts



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Hi everyone 

I have a set of batts either spinning or felting. The photo was my inspiration.

This is a mixed breed. I've spun this fibre. It spins easily. It was one of the first fibres I spun when learning.

Staple length 4+ inches. 
Approx 116 gram each between 24 and 30 grams each 
$20 plus shipping
The batts are folded for easier shipping 

Thank you x


----------



## Janallyn (Feb 16, 2016)

Stunning, doing some felting now, what type of wool?. I'm thinking


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Janallyn said:


> Stunning, doing some felting now, what type of wool?. I'm thinking


It's a mixed American domestic blend. Has ramboulet(?), targee and other sheep. The person I bought the fibre from said she sells it to felters too


----------



## cabingirl2006 (Jun 11, 2011)

pm sent


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

cabingirl2006 said:


> pm sent


Responded


----------



## marianikole (Aug 29, 2011)

Beautiful colors


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

How pretty!


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Batts are sold


----------

